# Fancy Dress Ideas, HELP!!



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Just wondered if i could pick your brains,

DH's work christmas party is at the end of November and its Fancy Dress, theme is Musicals.

We are really stuck as to what to go as. I think there will be lots of 'Pink Ladies and T Birds', 'Dorothy's and Scarecrows' etc

Any ideas would be very welcome  

Thank you in advance

Neeta


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Chicago, or Rocky Horror Picture show if you're brave enough to go out in fishnets and a basque. 

What about Starlight Express (easy - rollerskates) or Cats (just hire a cat costume and get someone top paint your face).

C~x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

How about phantom of the opera?

DH in a tux, with the face mask, and you in flowy white dress, long curly wig?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

"Chess" a king and queen or some other piece.  They would spend their time guessing....

Sound of music (nuns -mind you your dh may never live it down)


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

The all popular HIgh School Musical??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

70's - Mama Mia


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Ooh, that's a good shout Dizzi. 

There's always the classic White Christmas - you and DH could get dressed up in red and white. Or how about Sweeney Todd?


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

oliver - one as oliver the other as nancy (perhaps your dh   )

Annie with DH as Daddy Warbucks.
The king and I, good excuse to wear big fancy dress
charlie and the chocolate factory, one of you as an oompa loompa  
Fame 
chicago
chitty chitty bang bang - dress DH as childcatcher, you can be truly scrumptious

hhmmm... will have to ponder on this

oh - Lion King (not sure how but it would look pretty damn good)


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your ideas ladies, keep em coming  

Having a good look around t'internet for costume ideas and accessories for some of your ideas so thank you again, knew i could rely of FF for some help .

Neeta


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hairspray Tracey and Linc?


----------



## viclou (May 26, 2007)

dirty dancing, 50's outfit and a water melon !!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

viclou said:


> dirty dancing, 50's outfit and a water melon !!!


Love that scene!


----------

